# Resistencia electrica de 440V 2200W



## cjgj (Mar 20, 2014)

Buenas tardes

Porfa necesito ideas o un circuito para controlar una resistencia electrica tipo cartucho de 440V y 2200W

El requerimiento es poder controlar la temperatura que genera la resistencia con un potenciometro con tags


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Mar 20, 2014)

A que te refieres con tags?

Supongo que lo que necesitas es un termostato. Yo he probado el siguiente con buenos resultados. Se le puede adaptar facilmente un triac para altas corrientes.





RT1 es un thermistor de coeficiente negativo (NTC) de 10K.
Lo encuentras en la ESTA PAGINA.

Habra que ajustar R1, R2, y R3. Dependiendo de la temperatura.


----------



## cjgj (Mar 20, 2014)

Escribi mal es taps, una pregunta para la resistencia de 440V y 2200W si hay triacs de esa capacidad?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2014)

2200 Watts dividido 440 Volts es 5 Amperes . . . pero por las dudas ponele alguno de 10 o 16 A y que sea para 1000 Volts

https://www.google.com.ar/#q=triac+16a+1000v


----------

